# PRes MP Employability



## Wildcat_48 (26 Jul 2019)

Good Day, 

I've been in the PRes (Infantry) for going on 6 years and work civie side in non-uniformed role with my local police service. Im looking at VOT'ing to MP PRes to better align both my careers.

My question is, how employable are PRes MPs in the grand scheme of things? I've heard lots of different things from they are out the door as much as Reg Force MPs to they do nothing at all... i'm understanding of the _vast_ difference in the roles and have no false pretense of thinking PRes MPS are going to be on the road policing. Are PRes MPs able to deploy on OP's in non-Leo roles like FP...or are all deployment opportunities for badged members only?

Thanks in advance--Cheers!


----------



## mariomike (26 Jul 2019)

Wildcat_48 said:
			
		

> My question is, how employable are PRes MPs in the grand scheme of things?
> 
> Are PRes MPs able to deploy on OP's in non-Leo roles like FP...or are all deployment opportunities for badged members only?



For reference to the discussion,

Reserve MP vs Reg Force MP  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/121044.0

Military Police Reserve  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/33919.0

Do Army Reserve MP's get badged? 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/112564.0

Reserve MP  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/4280.25
2 pages.

MP Reserve Requirements
https://army.ca/forums/threads/121343.0

MP: Reserve or Regular  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13606.0

Reserve MP in Toronto  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/98480.0

Military Police...Reg and Reserve
https://army.ca/forums/threads/59967.0

Reserve Military Police Questions  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/107314.0
5 pages.

etc...

Reserve MP
https://www.google.com/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&biw=1280&bih=641&ei=MO46XfCmD6GO9PwP9IC2EA&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+reserve+mp&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+reserve+mp&gs_l=psy-ab.12...0.0..27444...0.0..0.0.0.......0......gws-wiz.wEFkcPWJ18U&ved=0ahUKEwjw_t6nx9LjAhUhB50JHXSADQI4ChDh1QMICg

As always Recruiting is your most trusted source of official, up to date, information.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------

